# Pork Jowls



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said in the Bratwurst thread: "I don’t see the word ‘jowl’ very often."

I see smoked jowl bacon at my local Kroger store frequently. I usually have 6 or 8 pounds of it in the freezer also. At that store it's less expensive than belly bacon and when cooked it yields a fat that doesn't harden over night in the pan. The amount of meat varies piece to piece. This is an internet pic.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure that I could do this. :surprise:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Not sure that I could do this. :surprise:


They are very good and everybody has a pair. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know, I know they use every part of the pig except for the oink....
but still...:surprise:

And that another reason why I only buy hebrew national franks...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

It's just pig cheeks. I can get ears, maws, trotters, smoked tails, pickled pig lips and feet, etc. at the store I go to.










Oh yeah, I've even seen snouts in the store.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I loooove that stuff. I usually buy the jowl but I also buy bacon when I can. Bacon around here is about $5.50 a pound. I sure wish I still lived on a farm.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I loooove that stuff. I usually buy the jowl but I also buy bacon when I can. Bacon around here is about $5.50 a pound. I sure wish I still lived on a farm.


I'm paying $2.39/lb. when they have it. They run out of it long before they put more on the shelf. I need to check a local meat market.

Edit to add it isn't stocked with the belly bacon. You have to look a little more.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> I'm paying $2.39/lb. when they have it. They run out of it long before they put more on the shelf. I need to check a local meat market.
> 
> Edit to add it isn't stocked with the belly bacon. You have to look a little more.


Man I would be on that like a duck on a June bug.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't know about pork jowl but how do you make a pot of beans without hog jowl :wink2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ham Hocks, and Butter Beans. 

Ain't had any of those " in a ****'s age."

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

mark sr said:


> I don't know about pork jowl but how do you make a pot of beans without hog jowl :wink2:


Whooooo mama, ain't that the truth. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

mark sr said:


> I don't know about pork jowl but how do you make a pot of beans without hog jowl :wink2:


Hog jowl, pork jowl, same thing. The last batch of baked beans I canned was made with smoked jowl bacon. 

Setting here banging on a keyboard, eating a bowl of 15 bean soup and a ham hock. Soup was made with the leftover bean broth from the navy bean canning episode and ham hocks thrown it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I knew they were the same, just never heard them called pork jowls.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm not sure where I first saw them called pork jowls, perhaps the link I posted in the Bratwurst thread. Anyway I see the words hog or pork and think piggies.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> I'm not sure where I first saw them called pork jowls, perhaps the link I posted in the Bratwurst thread. Anyway I see the words hog or pork and think piggies.


I see the word Hog, and think Motorcycle, see the word pork, and think Political Largesse. :devil3:


ED


----------

